# DTP Broken Steam Wand



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I just got a Sage DTP and it came with a broken steam wand. It was advertised as such and I don't mind not being able to steam but if I can fix it then that would be great.

The thread that the steam wand screws onto has been snapped off from the inside (see pictures). Is it possible to take the machine apart so I can access the bit it needs to connect to more easily?


----------



## db94 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi

Did you ever get this resolved? I have exactly the same problem

Thanks

Colin.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

db94 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you ever get this resolved? I have exactly the same problem
> 
> ...


 No unfortunately, I tried opening the top and supergluing it back on but it came right off. If you used the right glue it would probably hold


----------



## db94 (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I got in touch with Sage UK and they are suggesting a new steam wand but as you know it's the threaded part the wand screws on to I need.

When you had the top off did it look like a part that could be replaced easily enough or (more likely) a part that would be uneconomical to repair.

Thanks


----------

